# web based stats?



## wonslung (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm looking for some sort of freebsd port that has a really nice web based stat page....any suggestions?

ESPECIALLY anything that shows ZFS and bandwidth info 

but the more the better.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

Enable bsnmpd via /etc/rc.conf.

Install the bsnmpd-ucd port, and edit the /etc/snmpd.config to enable the UCD module.

Then you can use MRTG to query the system for various stats and info, and log it all to an RRD database file.

Finally, you can use the Routers2 cgi program to generate nice graphs of the data over time.

You'll get graphs like this (shows the individual drive I/O for all the drives in the pool underneath the graph, with the aggregate showing on the graph):


----------



## wonslung (Jun 30, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> You'll get graphs like this (shows the individual drive I/O for all the drives in the pool underneath the graph, with the aggregate showing on the graph):



thanks man, this is great. If i need any help with this you'll probably get another post but this is pretty close to what i had in mind.


----------



## vivek (Jun 30, 2009)

Cacti provides even more detailed information if you want...


----------



## danger@ (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm using Munin and am very happy with it.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 30, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> I'm using Munin and am very happy with it.



Thanks for that link, that is a very sweet program.  That's EXACTLY what i'm looking for.  It seems it even works for all programs.

ok, so heres the next question:

If i wanted to use munin and i had a system set up with jails would i install the main server on the host os and then the install the client part on each of the jails?

Also, my webserver is in one of the jails.  Is this going to cause any issues for me? My setup is basically like this:

host os with a mysql jail, a www jail, a jail for mediatomb and a jail for rtorrent


----------

